# looking for a playgroup in Thessaloniki



## sunday78 (Sep 18, 2010)

I am a young mom with a 21month old daughter and living in Thessaloniki and we are looking for an english play group.


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

sunday78 said:


> I am a young mom with a 21month old daughter and living in Thessaloniki and we are looking for an english play group.


Hi there!

I am also a Canadian living in Thessaloniki for the last 8 years now. I'm married to a Greek and have a 2 year old daughter named Isabella.

I have a couple of playgroups that you could attend if you are interested. Where about in Thessaloniki do you live and are you mobile with a car or comfortable getting around with a bus?

Send me an email - lgreenan616 at yahoo dot com

Sorry I didn't check here sooner! I'm bad for following this board!! I'll give you details when you email me!

Lesley


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think you tried emailing me but it went spam and I deleted everything without double checking!! Can you email me again??? SO SORRY!!!!


----------



## sunday78 (Sep 18, 2010)

LGK616 said:


> I think you tried emailing me but it went spam and I deleted everything without double checking!! Can you email me again??? SO SORRY!!!!


I just sent you the e-mail. Talk to you soon


----------



## reguest (Jul 2, 2013)

This is a very old thread but here goes 

I'm a new mum and I'd love to join a playgroup for tea, tots and mum sympathy. 

I'll be checking this thread *fingers crossed*


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Reguest, if you don't get any replies, I have a couple of new mum friends in Thessaloniki who are Greek, but speak perfect English. I also know of a friendly English book club, mainly mothers with small children who meet once a month. 
Obviously, it would be better for you if an other new mother replied, but if not and you get lonely, send me a message (with where you are!) and I'll ask around.
I came to Greece to help my sister with her first child, but I know she felt much happier when she found other mums rather than phone calls to cousins for advice/sympathy. I also child minded/babysat for a few English mums as they returned to work - all of them spoke of lonely ness during first months as they were too busy dealing with new baby to make mum friends. 
A (Greek) friend of mine hung out by the nappy section in supermarket begging for friends - a couple of mums were overjoyed!
Good luck finding someone!


----------



## reguest (Jul 2, 2013)

hello aliland, thanks for taking the time to write all that and I really really like your idea of hanging out in the nappy section in the super market - brilliant!!! I'd love to get in touch with the book club somehow! my email is methodandmadness at gmail dot com

I'm going on a short (but much needed) holiday next week and most other mums will be on their hols too I expect ... but I'd like to meet anyone who can nonetheless 

thanks once again, you're a star! :clap2:


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

OK, I'm on holiday too - as is the contact I know for book club. I know they would be happy for a new member (I'm assuming Thessaloniki right?) As soon as I check with her (could be a couple of weeks - as all on holiday) I will E-mail you her number. Where are you going on holiday? Have a great time!


----------

